
Barbados Offers 12-Month Visa to Remote Workers - keiferski
https://gisbarbados.gov.bb/blog/twelve-month-barbados-welcome-stamp-for-visitors/
======
oriettaxx
not a great score in [https://nomadlist.com/pros-
cons/bridgetown](https://nomadlist.com/pros-cons/bridgetown)

